# cool youtube from my part of the country



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/schutzhundgsd


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

if that were me i would be calling the heal command the wheel command! 

now thats impressive


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

<u>Very</u> good work!

What I found especially impressive was the teamwork between the handler and the dog. That dog was clearly having one heck of a fine time; he was <u>thoroughly</u> enjoying working for his handler.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mitchooooo (Dec 3, 2008)

great dog!!!


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

that dog sure looks proud to me!!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.


----------

